# Slipping avatars



## snorri (24 Oct 2012)

This fault does not occur with every post, but when reading various threads I quite often find the little box containing name and avatar of the poster, which is usually to be found on the on the left hand side of the post, is out of position having slid up to be opposite the preceding post.
I seem to recall this happening a few months, or perhaps a year ago, but can't remember how the issue was resolved. 
Is there something I can do to restore normality?


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2012)

What are you using to view the forums? What browser / OS?


----------



## snorri (24 Oct 2012)

Windows I E 9


----------



## MrJamie (25 Oct 2012)

Mines doing the same since maybe a week ago. 

IE 9 also, Win 7. Ill check other browsers next time i notice it.

I have a feeling it tends to happen to the post immediately after an image is posted.


----------



## snorri (25 Oct 2012)

I've had the prob for a week too, just didn't get around to mentioning it until now.


----------



## MrJamie (25 Oct 2012)

Happens on this thread http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/baggage-sale-altura-brooks-ortlieb.112464/

Gregs avatar appears halfway up the post above on the left next to the photos. Works fine in chrome.


----------



## snorri (25 Oct 2012)

Yes, that's the problem. Also occurs in "The Photography Thread" http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-photography-thread.112493/page-2


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (25 Oct 2012)

snorri said:


> Yes, that's the problem. Also occurs in "The Photography Thread" http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-photography-thread.112493/page-2


Try clicking compatibility view,it's found in the address bar.


----------



## snorri (26 Oct 2012)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Try clicking compatibility view,it's found in the address bar.


 Thank you, I do believe that has fixed it.


----------

